# NetworkManager scans wireless but does not connect [SOLVED]

## tobbebobbe

Hi guys,

I have a laptop which is normally hooked up to the internet by cable and for a long time I didn't bring it anywhere where I needed wireless. Now that I have started to need wireless it doesn't work anymore, which it used to way back. I have done tons of updates etc in the meanwhile. Now I have been googling for several days without finding the issue. Can anyone help?

I can scan wireless networks and get a list. But selecting a network does not seem to do anything. I run Gnome 3 if that matters.

```
$ NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.2.0) is starting...

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager[5739]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

NetworkManager[5739]:    keyfile:     error: File is empty

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:07:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver (unknown))

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'sky2' ifindex: 2)

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Wired connection 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0/net/eth0

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwl3945' ifindex: 3)

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> NetworkManager is running with OpenRC...

 * status: started

NetworkManager[5739]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

NetworkManager[5739]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: ready -> inactive

```

Somewhere in that sequence I tried to connect to a wireless network, but it didn't seem to generate any output. My user is in the plugdev-group.

----------

## tobbebobbe

So, I managed to solve it myself by following http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager

Put 

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

in /etc/rc.conf and removed netmount from startup scripts. 

On one hand I blame myself for not RTFM, on the other hand, how could I have spotted this while emerging the package in the first place? I can't remember having read this on gentoo.org?

----------

